# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  tìm hiểu về máy tính

## seoprovu1

ram, cpu là gì...............................................  ..................................................  ........................

----------


## greenstars_dj

ram là bộ nhớ tạm thời lưu trữ các chương trình đang dùng trong máy tính.

----------


## binhthuong

nên đặt câu hỏi nghiêm chỉnh lại.
không nên câu bài như thế.
ram và cpu là linh kiện của máy tính còn cụ thể như thế nào thì trên google.

----------


## cunghait

hình như nó thích làm khó ae trong dđth đấy chứ

----------

